# Flacer22’s piece



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 18, 2020)

Good ole Andy sent me a box of burls that arrived today. We agreed to a trade, I get some maple burls and in return I’ll make him something out of a piece of cherry burl that he included. First off, it’s not easy making someone something from a piece of their wood. You only get one chance, so of course you tell yourself to play it safe.... but that’s no fun.

I didn’t take a before picture, maybe Andy has one. It was basically an oval shaped burl cap. Maybe 5” x 8” x 3”, thick bark, lots of cracks below the bark. I chased a few cracks and some bad bark sections and ended up with something. I’m not very thrilled with it. I usually like to make people functional items. Plus, it’s just blah. I’m gonna glue the cracks and revisit it in the morning.

Thoughts welcome, I know it’s probably better if it’s a surprise. I have a different surprise that I’ll keep hush hush.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 18, 2020)

It's a good start. Sometimes you just have to make do with what the chunk o wood offers you and do the best you can with it.
I might remove the foot to shorten the height up a bit. May look better with the rim and be more proportionate. Dunno

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 18, 2020)

Brandon, I don't see anything bad other than it looks too tall. Possibly cut the bottom off where the flare starts, then redo the foot. Those cracks are crying out for you to fill them with something to make them attractive. You have the talent, so use it.................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 18, 2020)

Maybe a little bead at the junction between wing and bowl? Agree with the others about making the bowl section a little shorter. I’d probably shape and burn the edge of the rim all the way around to blend the natural edge with the cut edges.

It looks promising!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 18, 2020)

Thank you for the responses. I wasn’t a fan of the wings, but if I just made this round it would have been very small. Plus the grain across the face of the piece is pretty nice. It isn’t hollowed yet, so I have plenty of flexibility. I’m going to listen to the majority, remove the foot and shorten. I like the idea of blending the edge and torching it. The wings can’t be undercut anymore or I’ll wind up too thin. I’ll update after I’m done with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 18, 2020)

Some progress. Please don’t flame me for the tenon I was using. I’m aware it’s not the right way to do it. I felt very confident in its holding power for what I needed to do.

The goal was to try and make it look like the edge rolled into the bowl portion. If I would have left more wood yesterday, I might have been more successful. When I got to the depth I wanted I ran into a nasty little inclusion. The kind that you can’t really feature. So I had to go a little deeper, hopefully I left enough meat on the bones to get a nice shape when I remove the foot.

I’m going to do a little sanding on the face before I jam chuck it and tackle the base. We shall see.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 18, 2020)

Any suggestions on what I should use to fill the cracks. I have copper powder, sawdust, coffee grinds and some silver powder.


----------



## trc65 (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm always partial to coffee grounds. I think they would accentuate the dark grain/patterns/colors already present in the form. The copper and silver might not be a good color match for what is already there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 18, 2020)

@trc65 thats a good point. I started turning in April 2018 after getting laid off from work. Yesterday I read an article by John Jordan where he says that before he turns anything, he does lathe maintenance. He said something about sanding and waxing the tool rest.  I don’t think I’ve sanded the tool rest since I’ve owned a lathe, and I’m 100% sure I’ve never waxed it. I felt like such a fool. It’s amazing, the tool glides without having to manipulate it as much. No sudden hiccups, I hope everyone already knows this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 19, 2020)

Didn’t work on Andy’s piece today. It needs some epoxy work. I did grab one of the small pieces of burl he sent. I guess I needed another challenge. This piece was a little lopsided and had some flats from the chainsaw to deal with. I think it’s good to try stuff like this. It’s not a functional piece and it’s not that pretty, but it does look cool. I removed the bark because it was missing in a few places. It’s completely natural edge.

Tell me what you think

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 19, 2020)

That’s a great little piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 19, 2020)

I like it! Its the perfect little "stage" to show off a small collectable, some wooden eggs, some wooden acorns, or any other seasonal decoration. Having a few of those around to set things in makes for a nice centerpiece.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 19, 2020)

trc65 said:


> I like it! Its the perfect little "stage" to show off a small collectable, some wooden eggs, some wooden acorns, or any other seasonal decoration. Having a few of those around to set things in makes for a nice centerpiece.


I’m sitting here holding it and reading your comment and a lightbulb went on. That’s a damn good idea. Now you have me looking at it totally different. Thanks for the idea!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2020)

I do a few arts and craft shows and and sell in a couple of local galleries, that's the kind of stuff that sells great in my experience, the wing top is very cool too, I would not fill the cracks with anything, I like the rustic look, and customers seem to as well...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 19, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> I do a few days and craft shows and and sell in a couple of local galleries, that's the kind of stuff that sells great in my experience, the song top is very cool too, I would not fill the cracks with anything, I like the rustic look, and customers seem to as well...


Barry, all I read was “galleries” and “that’s the kind of stuff that sells” Haha. I wish, maybe someday.. 
No fill it is, less work for me. You guys have me looking at this differently. It was pretty cool to turn. I could see the thickness of the walls through the voids. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> Barry, all I read was “galleries” and “that’s the kind of stuff that sells” Haha. I wish, maybe someday..
> No fill it is, less work for me. You guys have me looking at this differently. It was pretty cool to turn. I could see the thickness of the walls through the voids. Thanks for the comment!


Ha ha, darn spell check, shoulda proofed it....


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 20, 2020)

I like it; I think it would look great with one or more turned to the same design but having different amounts of solidity/void. If you have one that is complete, one with voids in a couple places, and this one -- all placed side by side -- it would look like a sequence showing the growth of the form. (Or the decay, if you look at the sequence starting at the other end.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnlee (Jul 20, 2020)

Looks great. What are you coating it with?


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 20, 2020)

Johnlee said:


> Looks great. What are you coating it with?


Probably some kind of spray finish, lacquer most likely. What would be your choice?


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 20, 2020)

So I decided to fill the cracks with coffee grounds. I thought that it would compliment the burned rim. Looks pretty good, that’s the only progress to report.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Johnlee (Jul 21, 2020)

I think Epoxy looks great on figured maple. It makes the figure and grain pop. I will post some pics of a maple burl goblet with and without epoxy coating. Epoxy can be shiny or a dull finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Johnlee (Jul 21, 2020)

I would burn the edge. I like the burned edge look on designs of such.I use a magnifying glass on my edge burning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 21, 2020)

Johnlee said:


> I think Epoxy looks great on figured maple. It makes the figure and grain pop. I will post some pics of a maple burl goblet with and without epoxy coating. Epoxy can be shiny or a dull finish.


Definitely post it, I’ve never finished anything with epoxy. Are you using the bar top stuff, or the 5 minute epoxy? There’s a guy in Dallas that only turns for galleries. I was reading about the way he finishes his work. He uses the same stuff that they finish show cars with. It’s pretty insane.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 21, 2020)

Johnlee said:


> I would burn the edge. I like the burned edge look on designs of such.I use a magnifying glass on my edge burning.


That’s pretty interesting, i would have never thought to do such a thing. Does it produce a more controlled burn?


----------



## Johnlee (Jul 21, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> That’s pretty interesting, i would have never thought to do such a thing. Does it produce a more controlled burn?


Yes you can control it a lot better. It’s a little hard on your eyes though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Johnlee (Jul 21, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> Definitely post it, I’ve never finished anything with epoxy. Are you using the bar top stuff, or the 5 minute epoxy? There’s a guy in Dallas that only turns for galleries. I was reading about the way he finishes his work. He uses the same stuff that they finish show cars with. It’s pretty insane.


I use several types. For goblets I use food safe (max clr). I use system three also, downside not UV friendly. Those are my main two. I also use behlens food safe inside and out (not epoxy) polyurethane. Just depends on the customer. There is a learning curve. The finish can be glass like or matte,polished. If I want the wood to look natural after several coats of epoxy I will use a 3 m scotch brute pad and scuff it some.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 21, 2020)

Andy has been MIA. @Flacer22 did you get stuck in the woods?


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 21, 2020)

Whoa where have I been is a question how did I miss this haha and btw this is awesome!! Here I was hopeing box was gonna make it to ya ok haha. Looks really cool so far!


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 21, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> Whoa where have I been is a question how did I miss this haha and btw this is awesome!! Here I was hopeing box was gonna make it to ya ok haha. Looks really cool so far!


Thanks, The big piece you sent is awesome. I can’t wait to start on a it. I have the third smaller piece on the lathe now. I’ll try to get a box out next week


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 21, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> Thanks, The big piece you sent is awesome. I can’t wait to start on a it. I have the third smaller piece on the lathe now. I’ll try to get a box out next week


Glad you liked and ya I think the maple aha some cool figure be cool to see how it turns. I like the crazy black lines in the cherry why I wanted it even though was really small


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 21, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> Glad you liked and ya I think the maple aha some cool figure be cool to see how it turns. I like the crazy black lines in the cherry why I wanted it even though was really small


Well I hope you like it when it’s finished. I’ll be sending a surprise with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 23, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> Didn’t work on Andy’s piece today. It needs some epoxy work. I did grab one of the small pieces of burl he sent. I guess I needed another challenge. This piece was a little lopsided and had some flats from the chainsaw to deal with. I think it’s good to try stuff like this. It’s not a functional piece and it’s not that pretty, but it does look cool. I removed the bark because it was missing in a few places. It’s completely natural edge.
> 
> Tell me what you think
> 
> ...


I love this piece!! I can't really add anything constructive to the original piece that someone hasn't already said, especially since I'm fairly new to turning myself. I do like the way it's turning out though. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 31, 2020)

And here it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 31, 2020)

Neat

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 31, 2020)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 31, 2020)

Incredible. Looks like it could fly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 5, 2020)

Good Job!!!! Mr Sloan..... I am looking forward to this piece conclusion it is very intriquing to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 5, 2020)

I see a fetus......and then the crib..


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 5, 2020)

Mlyle said:


> I see a fetus......and then the crib..


That’s funny, I see it too. The grain in this one is special. I’ve got about 8 to 10 coats of lacquer so far. It’s been raining the past three days, so haven’t been able to spray more coats. Hopefully the weather behaves and I can get it finished by this weekend.


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 5, 2020)

@Flacer22 I should be sending this guy back soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Aug 7, 2020)

Looks awesome!!!! Sorry for slow responses!!!!


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 7, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> Looks awesome!!!! Sorry for slow responses!!!!


No worries, I figured you were busy.


----------

